
Show HN: Lyrics generator for over 40 artist styles - mrkarezina
https://www.freshbots.org/lyrcis-generator
======
mrkarezina
I made this web app for generating lyrics in the styles of over 40 artists.

Why? I had two goals with this project: 1\. I was curious to see if the model
will be able to generate entertaining lyrics. Pretty lighthearted but still
kinda fun. There are quite a few artist styles to try. 2\. Make a material ui
web app to play around with the lyrics generator.

Each artist has a Markov model trained on lyrics from Lyrics Beast. You can
also specify the target number of syllables.

Somethings i’d like to try in the future: Mix artist styles by combining
models.

It’s a lighthearted project, but I would still love to hear what you thought
of it

------
byoung2
Some of the lyrics are real gems, like this Drake verse:

    
    
      And you know wassup
      Like how to blast up,
      Whatever you wanna go
      Peace sign in the underground though

